
US weekly jobless claims total 6.6M, vs. 3.1M expected - ucha
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/02/weekly-jobless-claims.html
======
stupandaus
Building on my analysis from last week: 1\. This week's 6.6M jobless claims
represents ~4% of the estimated ~160-165M US Workforce.

2\. This is incremental to the 3.3M jobless claims filed week ending 3/21,
totaling ~10M total jobless claims in the past 2 weeks

3\. The US unemployment rate was ~3.5% as of EOM February, so cumulatively
that means we've hit ~10% unemployment as of EOW 3/28 and that number is
likely low (not accounting for gig workers) and almost certainly worsening
this week.

[1]
[https://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS14000000](https://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS14000000)

------
chewz
That's cute number...

For the record forecasts ranged from 500 thousand to 6.5 milion..

------
detaro
main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22758227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22758227)

